# Pin settings for hunter class



## chamokaneman (Feb 3, 2006)

How are you setting up your 4 pins in hunter class? I have initially thought a straight 20,25,30,35 would be fine but I'm wondering if 15,25,30,35 or something different would be better.

Thoughts?


----------



## indiana redneck (Feb 26, 2006)

*I shoot hunter advanced with 3 pins & my pins are set 25, 33, 38*


----------



## A.j. (Sep 30, 2004)

For 3 pins I would go 18,25,32
For 4 pins I would use 16,22,28,33

I have come to notice it is easier to shoot well when not having the 5 yard gap 6 or 7 is the best. It spaces the pin gap making aiming overall easier IMO. Also you can set a gap that your eyes are comfortable with then set your top for about 18 then shoot and see what your other pins end up at.


----------



## HoodIN (Mar 27, 2006)

A.j. said:


> For 3 pins I would go 18,25,32
> For 4 pins I would use 16,22,28,33
> 
> I have come to notice it is easier to shoot well when not having the 5 yard gap 6 or 7 is the best. It spaces the pin gap making aiming overall easier IMO. Also you can set a gap that your eyes are comfortable with then set your top for about 18 then shoot and see what your other pins end up at.


Good point! I've noticed a big difference since I've widened my pin gap. Makes splitting yardages easier, plus I seems to help keep the selected pin on target.


----------



## chamokaneman (Feb 3, 2006)

*.*

Thanks!


----------



## jcs-bowhunter (Jul 7, 2007)

I shoot a fairly slow setup and set my pins at 20, 25, 30 & 35.


----------



## C.Callison (Jun 20, 2006)

21-27 & 33 is what I used in the HC. I never had a need for anything less than 21. Anything 30 or over I used 33. Anything 25 to 30 I used 27. The best thing to do is draw a 4in circle and put a piece of tape threw it at 3 and 9. Set a pin where you want it and move up till it goes out the top, and move back til it goes out the bottom. You will find a pin setting that gives you the most distance. With my set up I had about 3.5 yards on each side of my pin that I could be off and still stay in the 10 ring.


----------



## chamokaneman (Feb 3, 2006)

*.*

My setup is shooting 296 fps. I found this afternoon that I didn't/couldn't really have 4 pins. I ended up with 15, 25, and 35. My pins are .029 and I think .019 might be better. Thanks for the insights.


----------



## Kentuckian (Mar 28, 2008)

I use a 6 pin sight and the way I sight mine in is to start at 20 yds with the top pin, then just keep backing up as I shoot to see what the other ones are at then I right those yardages down. Its usually a ten yard difference in mine.


----------



## $dabucks (Mar 1, 2008)

You may want to move the 15 yard back a bit. This will allow for a little less gap at the longer distances.


----------



## wlw723 (Feb 10, 2008)

*.*

25,35 ,40,50


----------



## camoham (Nov 3, 2004)

i only use 3 pins right now.

1st green 20 yds

2nd red 30 yds ( i use the gap between the 2 for 25)

3rd green 35yds (and its aweful close to my 30.............thinking about gaping for that)

camoham


----------



## hammer head (Nov 23, 2003)

22 26 30 34 this is what i used with 19 pins .give it a try it works vary well


----------



## njshadowwalker (Aug 14, 2004)

22 26 32 37


----------



## storyteller_usa (Mar 22, 2003)

*Hunter (ASA)*

20,27,34,40


----------



## Harperman (Sep 3, 2006)

Shooting arrows speeds of around 300 f.p.s., and pin size of .019, I used pins set at 19, 27, 37 yards...Most targets will be between 28 and 36 yards around here...I'm not sure if it's the best way to set pins, though..I might just go with 20, 30, and 40 yards this year...I'd love to set them at 20, 25, 30, 35, but there would be no pin gap, and thats alot to look at when trying to decide what pin to use..Harperman


----------



## Chris1ny (Oct 23, 2006)

interesting 

ttt


----------



## ar1220 (May 18, 2014)

When I shot hunter class and on my hunting bow now I shot a 7 yard gap 18,25,32,39 and I had pretty good luck with it


----------



## robbyreneeward (Jul 4, 2010)

Resurrected a dead thread lol but I'll play. When I shot Hunter in Asa I had a 4 pin setup. 21-27-33-39. Lots of our courses were longer so I needed a pin at that close to max range 


Sent from my iPhone 6 Plus using Tapatalk


----------



## cycler2014 (Nov 28, 2014)

Can you use a single pin in hunter class?


----------



## motarded (Nov 16, 2007)

you can, but you can not move it one you start the course.


----------



## hoytxcutter (Sep 1, 2003)

2 pins set at 25 and 32


----------



## rhyno_071 (Feb 22, 2009)

If your bow shoots pretty flat, which most of them do nowadays, you probably won't need 4 pins. At most national IBO shoots you don't get to many 20 yard shots. I usually set one at 27 and one about 32-33. This year I'm thinking about just going with one pin because I can concentrate better with just one pin.


----------



## Padgett (Feb 5, 2010)

It does not matter how you set your pins so just hurry up and pick the distances that you feel comfortable with and get them dialed in, then make the choice to get a inch drop card made. 

A inch drop card is where you set yourself apart from the guys that are just splitting the gap on their pins, with a inch drop card you are aiming at any yardage with a plan.

So this is how you make one:

lets say your first pin is set at 20 and your second pin is set at 27, so what you do is go to your target with a piece of cardboard and a horizontal strip of tape on it or a line drawn with a sharpie. Then you go to 21 yards and shoot with your 20 yd pin on the black line and see how much it drops below and write it down. You need to shoot enough arrows to see the pattern. Then go to 22 and then 23 and 24 and 25 and 26 and do the same thing for each of them. Your second pin is 27 so you will aim at the black line with the 27 yard pin for 28 29 30 31 etc until you get to the next pin.

When you are done you can then make a decision to what to put on your real inch drop card, at the shorter distances I would suggest just doing 22 24 26 and not doing the other ones because they are so close to being the same. But once you get back to 40 yards or so you are losing over a inch per yard so getting a inch drop for each yardage is a good thing.

So when you step up to a target and you see that it is 25 yards and your inch drop card says 1.25 inches then you pick a spot on the target with your naked eye and binos that is 1.25 inches high and that is where you aim with your 20 yard pin.


----------



## rhyno_071 (Feb 22, 2009)

That's some good info Padgett.


----------



## Kstigall (Feb 24, 2004)

You can't hardly use more than 3 pins in ASA Hunter class. Maybe 4 pins if they are .010's, you have a longer draw and the sight bar is slid out. At some poitn you will want .010's for more precise aiming. At the least get some sharp .019's. Final fiber pin sizes vary between installations.

*#1* - Your longest pin should be set at approximately 37 - 38 yards. Depending on your speed, set that pin right on top of the 12 ring and it will drill it at 40 yards. To have a 40 yard pin in a 40 yard class is wasting at least half a pin. 
#2 - Your middle pin should only be far enough above the longest pin such that you can clearly see between them.
#3 - Your first pin is far enough above the middle pin so you can clearly see between them.

- Each pin represents 3 yardages. The top of the pin is "X" yards, the middle of the pin is "Y" yards and the bottom of the pin is "Z" yards. For example only, a 32 yard pin (second of three pins) might actually be exactly 29 yards (top of pin), exactly 32 yards (pin centered) and exactly 34.5 yards (bottom of pin). these number are only examples! You want to always be aiming directly at something in some way at all times. "Gap" shooting is only consistently good for getting close. However, if you are shooting IBO Hunter class "close" is often plenty good enough if you are shooting 330 fps on a 35 yard course.

- Learn EXACTLY how to aim using the top and bottom of every pin at a variety of yardages NOT just even 5 yard increments.

I started 3D in Bow Hunter class. About the time I got a grip on 3D in general I moved out of Bow Hunter. ASA Bow Hunter is a seriously tough class. The best Bow Hunters can hold their own in any class!


----------



## Padgett (Feb 5, 2010)

I really think that a combination of kstigall and my inch drop card must be part of your hunter class setup, both of these methods force you to aim at a exact location with your sight pin and that is beyond important to be a strong shooter. 

For you guys in the hunter class you have got to stop shooting at orange dots when you are dialing in your sights and training. Get some cardboard and draw asa scoring rings on them with a fine sharpie, then do 100% of your shooting aiming directly at every stinking 12 ring regardless of the distance. This is how you learn to play the asa game, this approach totally simplifys your game plan because you are aiming directly at every 12 ring and you learn to add safety yardage to keep from dropping out the bottom. Now obviously I am a open class guy so my pin is on the 12 ring and you are going to have to pick a spot slighty above the 12 ring to aim at but you are still aiming at the 12 ring mentally.


----------



## Smiley1215 (May 10, 2013)

Padgett is onto it with that system. I use 2 pins, 27 yards and 34.


----------



## foland20 (Apr 8, 2012)

Perfect that is a great idea. I know what will be in my pocket this year!


----------



## TRUE HUNT (Nov 8, 2006)

tagged info


----------

